# Weipro Heaters??



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

*Weipro heaters*

Has anyone tried these heaters? Tried to do some research on them but was not able to get a lot of feedback. I managed to find their website.

http://en.weipro.com/newEbiz1/EbizPortalFG/portal/html/CategoryProductExhibit.html

Does any one know about their quality?how long they will last? Any feedback's would be great.

Thanks


----------

